# Good for a laugh, if she wasn't serious



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just when you think the anti-gun politicians couldnt get any dumber, we have a new front runner. I think this is probably dumbest idea Ive ever heard of. It hurts my head trying to find the logic in her proposal. I dont see any way this ever comes to light, but it gives another glimpse into the mindset of these people, and their opinion of the American citizens. 
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...-courses-for-ammunition-buyers/#ixzz2MmuRoCVR


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

Dumb.... Seriously dumb...people have some of the worst solutions to the problem...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

britton1989 said:


> Dumb.... Seriously dumb...people have some of the worst solutions to the problem...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yea dude, it seems like everyone is joining the bandwagon with making up idiotic proposed legislation. And of course that will never stop a criminal from doing criminal activities. Makes me scratch my head and wonder how they come up with this stuff.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the only real dumb thing is that so many laws get passed because of dumb people in places of power. so dont laugh to hard at laws like this that get brought up. you just never know which ones of them will get passed. there is alot of dumb laws on the books that got passed by somebody.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I could see needing an anger management class after reading that. I know pets that are smarter than some of these people in office.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

i think the article summed it up pretty well...its just an attempt to get attention. thank you to the OP, that was my first good laugh of the day!


----------



## Freebirth (Mar 9, 2013)

Barring any philosophical objection to this, the whole plan is just not feasible from a logistical standpoint.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=_-Ms2Drkcio&desktop_uri=/watch?v=_-Ms2Drkcio

The people that voted her and others like her in office.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry link did'nt work. try this and laugh at how stupid some can be.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> Just when you think the anti-gun politicians couldnt get any dumber, we have a new front runner. I think this is probably dumbest idea Ive ever heard of. It hurts my head trying to find the logic in her proposal. I dont see any way this ever comes to light, but it gives another glimpse into the mindset of these people, and their opinion of the American citizens.
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...-courses-for-ammunition-buyers/#ixzz2MmuRoCVR


lol!! THAT was funny! and she probably IS serious..even more funny


----------



## NEOHIO25 (Mar 16, 2013)

I sense a blonde joke coming.........


----------

